# Recommendations for Kibble



## Goldens&Labs4Me (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi All.  

It feels like I'm constantly looking for a food my allergenic golden can eat--and do well on. 

I *believe* (no testing to proove, at this time), he has issues with chicken and possibly potatoes as well. He is super itchy and gets hot spots very quick. However, he doesn't get an upset tummy and does fine with switching in that respect. 

So with that said, can anyone recommend a food without chicken and potatoes in them? Raw is not an option for us at this time. Thanks in advance.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

My dogs have been on Brothers Allergy since september 15th and I'm impressed with it, so far. My dog who has always been a bit itchy and was a huge paw licker is rarely licking. My girl, who's issue was very frequent stools is only going 2-3 times a day. If you're interested in it, read at www.brothers complete.com. read the document there. Lots of testimonials on the dog food advisor website.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

Annamaet Option or Regal GF Salmon Meal


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

DaViking said:


> Annamaet Option or Regal GF Salmon Meal


Annamaet Option is a really good choice, about $55 for 40lbs. I would also add Victor Yukon River Salmon & Sweet Potato. This food goes for about $40-$45 for 30lbs. 

Regal is made by Ohio Pet so also very high quality.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

California Natural has several that could work...


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

When our Boone was a puppy, he had recurrent ear infections. He was on so many foods it's not funny. He ended up on California Natural herring & sweet potato and it was the first food that didn't cause an infection, wasn't even grainfree.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (May 19, 2009)

I would also suggest a full thyroid panel sent out to either MSU or Dr Dodds at Hemopet. Goldens are notorious for being hypothyroid which can result in symptoms as you describe..... they don't necessarily gain weight, lose hair, etc. Also, Dr. Dodds is really good at treating a low normal reading in goldens as it is, in fact, low. Our Maggie showed a normal T4 on her usual labwork but low across the board when the full panel was done. Her only symptom..... a lone hot spot. However, how much happier she is being on supplementation.


----------



## Goldens&Labs4Me (Sep 2, 2012)

Thank you all so much for the recommendations! I greatly appreciate them.

And Penny & Maggie's mom--good call. I'll discuss with my vet. He is an "easy keeper"--and his coat is NOT as good as it could be, so it makes me wonder. Thanks for the bug.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (May 19, 2009)

Goldens&Labs4Me said:


> Thank you all so much for the recommendations! I greatly appreciate them.
> 
> And Penny & Maggie's mom--good call. I'll discuss with my vet. He is an "easy keeper"--and his coat is NOT as good as it could be, so it makes me wonder. Thanks for the bug.


Just make sure they do the complete panel..... T4, free T4, T3, free T3 and the antibodies. Dr. Dodds is quite reasonable and also gives her recommendation in her report. She will send to both you and your vet if you wish. Also, her book on the Canine Thyroid Epidemic is good reading and pretty eye opening.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

monster'sdad said:


> Annamaet Option is a really good choice, about $55 for 40lbs. I would also add Victor Yukon River Salmon & Sweet Potato. This food goes for about $40-$45 for 30lbs.
> 
> Regal is made by Ohio Pet so also very high quality.


Wish I could find Annamaet at that price. Cheapest I can find it $73 plus shipping for the Option. Closest store is almost 600 miles from me that sells it!


----------



## Goldens&Labs4Me (Sep 2, 2012)

riddick4811 said:


> Wish I could find Annamaet at that price. Cheapest I can find it $73 plus shipping for the Option. Closest store is almost 600 miles from me that sells it!


Same here, Riddick. Can't get close to me--and online I'm seeing prices in the same range, as well.


----------



## Goldens&Labs4Me (Sep 2, 2012)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Just make sure they do the complete panel..... T4, free T4, T3, free T3 and the antibodies. Dr. Dodds is quite reasonable and also gives her recommendation in her report. She will send to both you and your vet if you wish. Also, her book on the Canine Thyroid Epidemic is good reading and pretty eye opening.


Will do! and Thank you for the book recommendation!


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

Goldens&Labs4Me said:


> Same here, Riddick. Can't get close to me--and online I'm seeing prices in teh same range, as well.


chewy.com have it for $1.75/lb with free shipping.


----------



## Goldens&Labs4Me (Sep 2, 2012)

DaViking said:


> chewy.com have it for $1.75/lb with free shipping.


Great, thank you! And they even have 15% off your first order. Not bad!


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

DaViking said:


> chewy.com have it for $1.75/lb with free shipping.


Still $69.99 plus tax per bag since I live in FL. So it is about $75 per bag.  Petfooddirect is $72.99 plus shipping except when they do free ship days, but don't always go with when I have the money or need the food.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (May 19, 2009)

Note that those prices are for 40 lb bags..... not the typical 30 lb (or less) of many foods.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Note that those prices are for 40 lb bags..... not the typical 30 lb (or less) of many foods.


I'm well of aware of that and it is still too much when some people are paying around $55. No reason to pay $20 more for the same thing. 

I'm paying $45 for 40lbs of food now that is fish based w/ no chicken. Not going to pay $75 if I don't have too. But like I said, if I could find the food for around $55, I would try it.


----------



## Goldens&Labs4Me (Sep 2, 2012)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Note that those prices are for 40 lb bags..... not the typical 30 lb (or less) of many foods.



I do like the idea of 40 lb bags--the 30ish lb bags seem to disappear right in front of my eyes!


----------

